# 100s of Lyft Drivers in Massachusetts Deactivated



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

100s of Lyft drivers out of over 8,000 rideshare drivers in Massachusetts have been permanently deactivated after failing the state's new CORI background check (effective April 3, 2017) that is more extensive than either Lyft's or Uber's. Drivers in adjacent states will be affected if they want to pickup in Massachusetts. For more information, see
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-background-checks.156117/


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> 100s of Lyft drivers out of over 8,000 rideshare drivers in Massachusetts have been permanently deactivated after failing the state's new CORI background check (effective April 3, 2017) that is more extensive than either Lyft's or Uber's. Drivers in adjacent states will be affected if they want to pickup in Massachusetts. For more information, see
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-background-checks.156117/


What is CORI?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> What is CORI?


Read the thread at the link already provided, https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-background-checks.156117/


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

There honestly probably better off


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Be interesting to see if rates go up in Massachusetts after this. Big surge in drivers as rates have fallen here, I have suspected Lyft of lowering their standards, I would not be surprised to see Minnesota follow Massachusetts in doing independent in depth background checks of all drivers, rather than just the occasional spot checks they do now (which I have had).


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Be interesting to see if rates go up in Massachusetts after this. Big surge in drivers as rates have fallen here, I have suspected Lyft of lowering their standards, I would not be surprised to see Minnesota follow Massachusetts in doing independent in depth background checks of all drivers, rather than just the occasional spot checks they do now (which I have had).


I suspect that rates will not change. However, income should increase TEMPORARILY because the same number of requests spread over fewer drivers will result in:

More pings per hour for an individual driver
Increased frequency and intensity of surges.
The Uber/Lyft driver-recruiting-machine will replace the lost Massachusetts drivers. Then individual driver income will return to pre-April levels.


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

Maven said:


> I suspect that rates will not change. However, income should increase TEMPORARILY because the same number of requests spread over fewer drivers will result in:
> 
> More pings per hour for an individual driver
> Increased frequency and intensity of surges.
> The Uber/Lyft driver-recruiting-machine will replace the lost Massachusetts drivers. Then individual driver income will return to pre-April levels.


Lyft's currently offering $1,300 each to referrer and new Mass driver. That's the highest $$$ I've ever seen Lyft offer. They've been offering bonuses like pretty high powerzones areas, too, to try and entice current drivers to stick only with Lyft vs drive for Uber, too.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

scamp said:


> Lyft's currently offering $1,300 each to referrer and new Mass driver. That's the highest $$$ I've ever seen Lyft offer. They've been offering bonuses like pretty high powerzones areas, too, to try and entice current drivers to stick only with Lyft vs drive for Uber, too.


The problem with most Lyft signup-bonuses is that they require successfully completing a high number of trips is a short time. Consider how few Lyft customers are in Massachusetts, how far away the average ping, how many cancellations (which do not count). It is difficult-to-impossible to successfully complete say 100 trips in 30 days or 150 trips in 45 days.

It would not be difficult if there were the same number of Lyft pings as Uber pings per hour, but that is probably not the case. It will probably take a new Lyft driver considerably longer to complete a specified number of Lyft trips than Uber trips. Are you willing to do Lyft exclusively for a month or two, for more hours per week than you currently do Uber, forgoing all Uber income, to obtain the Lyft bonus?


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

Maven said:


> The problem with most Lyft signup-bonuses is that they require successfully completing a high number of trips is a short time. Consider how few Lyft customers are in Massachusetts, how far away the average ping, how many cancellations (which do not count). It is difficult-to-impossible to successfully complete say 100 trips in 30 days or 150 trips in 45 days.
> 
> It would not be difficult if there were the same number of Lyft pings as Uber pings per hour, but that is probably not the case. It will probably take a new Lyft driver considerably longer to complete a specified number of Lyft trips than Uber trips. Are you willing to do Lyft exclusively for a month or two, for more hours per week than you currently do Uber, forgoing all Uber income, to obtain the Lyft bonus?


Actually, since end of January there's been a significant increase in Lyft requests within the Greater Boston area.I completed 49 trips just last week in 19 hours and my acceptance rate was only 49%. Heck, 100 rides in ONE week is quite doable if I parked yourself at one college campus and accepted every Lyft Line request.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

scamp said:


> Actually, since end of January there's been a significant increase in Lyft requests within the Greater Boston area.I completed 49 trips just last week in 19 hours and my acceptance rate was only 49%. Heck, 100 rides in ONE week is quite doable if I parked yourself at one college campus and accepted every Lyft Line request.


NO LYFT LINE NO UBER POOL!!!


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Its very hard for me to get many lyft requests, the are too few and far inbetween. I think there are many drivers but not enough riders.

I get bonus offers to do so many rides per hour or several hours or a weekend and they are next to impossible to reach.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

That how it was for me in the DC area, now since Feb 2017, Iam getting more Lyft request. Now i prefer to do more Lyft than Uber. Just the other day i got 17 bucks in tips, payed for my gas and lunch thay day....Still the pay on both platforms Blows!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> I would not be surprised to see Minnesota follow Massachusetts in doing independent in depth background checks of all drivers, rather than just the occasional spot checks they do now (which I have had).


I would be surprised. Apart from insurance requirements, Minnesota currently has no state statutes regulating the rideshare industry. And the Minneapolis and St. Paul ordinances have among the softest background check requirements of any market. As far as I know, there are no current efforts to change that. The only entity that has passed any legislation with increased background check requirements is the Metropolitan Airports Commission, and their new requirements have yet to be implemented.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Hope this happens in Arizona


----------

